#  Nachrichten >   Studie: Schlaf macht schlank >

## aerzteblatt.de

Washington ? Diät und Sport sind derzeit die häufigsten Empfehlungen zur Gewichtsreduktion. Die gleiche Wirkung könnte nach einer auf der Jahrestagung der American Thoracic Society in San Diego vorgestellten Studie ein geruhsamer Schlaf erzielen ? auch ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

